# Hard drive install

## oscrmyer

Ok I am stumped..     :Confused: 

I am trying to install a new drive on my system. Upon booting with the drive installed and it not working I have noticed that I have a /dev/hdb there that is linked to nothing. /dev/hdb is there with or without the new drive installed. dmesg says that the new drive is hdb but it cant be cause the file in allready there. I have removed it and it just shows up again(with and without the drive installed). At this point I am stumped and I cant even fdisk the drive. if I goto the full path of the drive though its there(/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0.disc/. 

Any help would be very wonderfull.

----------

## Smoke2firE

you are using devfs right. lets see the dmesg with the drive attached

----------

## oscrmyer

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 4D040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

hdd: CREATIVEDVD6630E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c014f604, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 80043264 sectors (40982 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4982/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

that is from dmesg..

this is an ls -la on dev

hda -> ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

hdb(dont know what that is)

hdy -> ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/disc(new drive)

now the new drive shows up in dev, but I cant fdisk the drive or cfdisk I get errors with both

 cfdisk says: 

FATAL ERROR: Cannot get disk size

                                                      Press any key to exit cfdisk

----------

## Smoke2firE

is it jumpered properly it shouldnt even be showing if not jumpered properly but ermm i dont really know otherwise what the bios settings for the drive look like?

----------

## oscrmyer

yeah its jumpered fine. And my bios finds and deteacts the hard drive fine. Whats the is largest supported drive size? This drive 160GB I dought that is too large but I am not upto date on my supported and non supported hardware seeing how its hard to find somthing that isnt supported.

I have no idea what going on right now. I mean the drive is there at hdy. I just can do anything with it now.

----------

## Smoke2firE

try tossing it on the secondary bus all alone as master worth a shot  :Wink: 

----------

## oscrmyer

I was able to see the disk and make a partion when I used a knoppix CD. And then I moved the drive to the second bus and it works. I have no idea why its not working on the first bus. But it works.

----------

## guitou

Is there smth in /dev/ide/host0/target1/lun0 ?

If so, just 

```
ln -s /dev/ide/host0/target1/lun0/disc
```

.

----------

## oscrmyer

yeah I tried that and it didint work. It worked for my DVD drive when I couldnt gat that to work but not this time. I think there is somthing left over that I have to change from when I was trying trouble shooting my CD drive. I just cant seem to find out what it is.

----------

